# Moved from Reformed to Arminian



## Steve Curtis (Mar 18, 2011)

Not me, of course. 

I was wondering if there are any notable figures who moved in that direction? Obviously, Arminius himself (and the Remonstrants and others in history) did, but I am more interested in learning whether anyone in recent years has made the move from Reformed to "Broadly Evangelical" (whether dispensational or not). I am especially interested in finding out if any academics have done so. I know that several have gone the other way.

I know there are some who have turned RC, but I want to narrow it down to evangelicals.

I did a search but didn't find anything. Any help?


----------



## Grillsy (Mar 18, 2011)

You had me worried when I read the headline! 

As far an answer to the question, does Billy Graham count?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2011)

Well in the PC(USA) Jack Rogers and Paul Achtemeir went from "Evangelical" to Flaming Liberal.


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2011)

It seems to me that more Reformed folk cross the dreaded line to Roman Catholicism.


----------



## Douglas P. (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr. Michael L Brown. He debated James White a year ago.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 18, 2011)

I just thought of an answer to my own question, I think. Pinnock was solid when he wrote 'Set Forth Your Case.' I guess he went Arminian (before he went totally off the reservation!).


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 2, 2011)

Actually I would say almost the entire Baptist denomination. If you look back at church history, you will see that the founders of the Baptist church were very reformed in their beliefs as evidenced by the London Baptist confession, New Hampshire Baptist confession, Abstract of Principles, etc. Unfortunately today ,reformed baptists such as myself are in the extreme minority with most SBC churches being rabidly Arminian and relentlessly pragmatic.


----------



## Curt (Apr 2, 2011)

kainos01 said:


> I know there are some who have turned RC, but I want to narrow it down to evangelicals.



So, FV doesn't count?


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 2, 2011)

Just as a general observation, it seems like I've known far more people to go from an Armenian perspective to reformed than the other way. 



> It seems to me that more Reformed folk cross the dreaded line to Roman Catholicism



An extremely interesting observation! My sense of this is that the younger folks are most vulnerable. They love Jesus, but want to have a more formal approach to life and worship than is sometimes practiced, even in reformed circles. Eastern Orthodoxy can also seem attractive.


----------



## Michael (Apr 2, 2011)

Wasn't Rushdoony Armenian?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## torstar (Apr 2, 2011)

Knew a few that almost did because they thought they were... in love...


----------



## nicnap (Apr 3, 2011)

kainos01 said:


> I just thought of an answer to my own question, I think. Pinnock was solid when he wrote 'Set Forth Your Case.' I guess he went Arminian (before he went totally off the reservation!).



I was going to say Pinnock. I think there is someone else along those lines, but it is slipping my mind right now.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 3, 2011)

J I Packer??


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 3, 2011)

> J I Packer??



Has he gone Arminian? I'd heard he'd gone ecumenuical, but the two don't necessarily go together.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 3, 2011)

Richard Tallach said:


> J I Packer??
> Has he gone Arminian? I'd heard he'd gone ecumenuical, but the two don't necessarily go together.



no, maybe not. Just that he seems to have done the first part of the OP and moved _from_... he hasn't reached Rome, but he's somewhere not good


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 3, 2011)

JennyG said:


> J I Packer??


 
I have heard that he believes in Theistic Evolution, but I hadn't heard anything about him being Arminian.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I doubt there are too many. Each group tends to have its own exit points, based on 1) exposure to other available options, 2) perceived advantages, and 3) distance of paradigm shift. Most people who have started a pastoral or theological career as a Reformed person have already been strongly exposed to Arminianism. Thus, if they were going to leave, they would have done so earlier. Also, contemporary Arminianism doesn't offer the perceived advantages that Reformed people tend to find appealing: historical depth, systematic precision, philosophical integration. Those perceived advantages make Reformed people more susceptible to something like Thomism. The third point, distance of paradigm shift, rules out things like Buddhism. All other things equal, most people will shift to something closer rather than farther from from their initial picture of the universe.


----------

